# how many ounces should baby have a day?



## neady

Past few days ava's been only havin between 16 and 20 oz durin the day. She sleeps 10 til 8 at nite. I thought I'd best ring health visitor just to see and she said she'd pop down. She said she should be havin more but didn't say exactly how much was right ammount for her to have. 
She's 4month, just got her first 2 front teeth in space of week and weather been really hot so thought it might be something to do with that. 
Anyway I've to monitor and make not of her feeds and bring her thursday to be weighed. 
How much should she be havin a day in ounce? X


----------



## Pixie5120

well in the hospital here they say 100-150 ml per kg of weight per day. so in ounces thats 3.5-5oz per kg (2.2lbs) that she weighs. 
Then you just split that between however many feeds you give her. 

eg. baby weighs 12lbs (5.4 kg), so 100mlx5.4 = 540ml. 150mlx5.4= 810 mls
Baby gets 6 feeds per day, so 540ml/6 feeds= 90ml (3oz) per feed. 810mls/6= 135ml (4.7oz) 
So a 12 lb baby should get between 3 and 4.7 oz per feed for 6 feeds. 18 - 28.4 oz total. 

Hope this helps :) and wasnt too complicated >.<


----------



## flutterbywing

2.5 x their weight in lbs I was told, that said Summer NEVER took more than 20oz a day, she's perfect, just little. If she's happy and alert don't worry


----------



## annawrigley

^ my HV said 2.5oz per oz of their weight too.

noah is about 18lb and usually has 36oz in 24 hours x


----------



## neady

Well I've just been to baby clinic to get her weighed and she is 13lb 5oz. I don't have a clue how to work out what she should be havin, anyone kind enough to do it for me haha! She has about 24oz a day and they said she puttin her weight on nice and steady so there's no need to worry. And got my weaning talk as they think she'll be ready to start soon, she kicks off whenever were eating and can lift her head up. 
Took them about 5min to get her weight cuz she kept liftin it up and blowin raspberries the little rascal! Haha! Think I'm goin to have avery cheeky madam! X


----------



## leoniebabey

Ohhh im woorried now that my LO is having alot more than he should :wacko:
he has over 24 hours 6 x 5oz bottles
he drinks it all though and is hungry for it, he wighs 10lbs 14 at 5 weeks


----------



## Pixie5120

Neady- going by my hospital's (sick kids, edinburgh) way your lo should be getting 21-30oz so 24 is fine, and going by 2.5oz way its still alright. tbh if she's not seeming hungry and putting on weight well then you're fine :)

Leoniebabey your lo is getting around 170ml (5.9oz) per kg (2.75oz per lb), which is a little high yes but not drastically! :) is he on a hungrier baby formula? if not maybe try it if he's hungry for that much :) but dont take this as gospel ofc, ask your mw!:)


----------



## leoniebabey

No he's not he seems fine at the moment he's not too hungry and only takes around 3 oz during the night
and he's still on the 50th thing (duno what its called), which is what he was at birth and at 2 weeks so he's following his own way i guess :shrug:


----------



## JoJo16

leonie i wouldnt worry if i were u, u cant not feed him just because he drinks alot lol. alice weighed 10lb 14 at 8weeks so it just goes to show that all babs are different so dont worry :D

neady, alice usually goes through stages where she doesnt drink alot and i put that down to teething and the heat. last week she only drank 14oz one day, she usually has 29oz. shes putting on weight fine so iv learnt to just let her do what she wants xx


----------



## dani_tinks

When Jacob's teething he barely has any, but when he's okay he can have between 30-40 oz a day. He's roughly 15lb.


----------



## neady

Awww thanks girls. She seems happy and fine in herself, and she's developin ok, 2teeth can roll over, tryin to sit up and crawl and has stregnth in her legs to push herself to standin when I sit her on my knee. Worry over haha thank you x


----------

